# Pro Bowl



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes have 7 players in the Pro Bowl.....AP, Hutch, Pat Williams,Kevin Williams, Sharper, Birk and T-Rich.And only Birk isn't starting.Plus they have 4 alternates.....EJ, Farwell, Longwell, and McKinnie

Cowpies have 11.

Pukers only have 4 .....McCarthy must be a h*ll of a coach.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes have number 1 running game.....Richardson,AP,Birk,and Hutch.

Number 1 against the run......The Williams boys.

Sharper is a little harder to explain.....should have been Henderson.

Good individuals.....poor supporting cast.Especially at QB and WR.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If they watched the game last night......Birk would be out. It was a tough game for him. He did not pick up the stunts that the linemen were doing and that left Urlacher open on the blitz. Plus the nose tackle....75 really blew him up a couple of times. But they vikes still came out with the Victory. Now just take care of business and put everyone else away.

Vikes need the win against the redskins and hope NO loses.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know, I think Sharper is one of the best all-around players at his position. Other guys like Polamolu or Sanders get more recognition because of their style of play, but Sharper is just as good.

Ken, I agree, but I think it's the other way around - a few bad guys at key positions (QB and WRs) and great guys supporting them. It's just that the guys around them don't have enough impact to push them to be a great team. At least their goals for the draft are pretty clear.

I noticed that Sean Taylor was put on the team, obviously posthumously. I didn't know that was allowed, but in my opinion it's a classy move by the voters.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At least Childress seems to be building the team right.....the past 2 drafts could be the best ever.10 players contributing.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

chuck i agree birk looked really slow off the ball last night. He got beat over the top alot their zone plays.

I saw they had to chip with a guard a few times because he was getting beat so badly. I have NEVER saw that as long as birk hase been there. I just chalk it up to a bad game.

In his defense when they know you are going to run the ball and it is a stretch/zone type of play it is really tough to block


----------

